# Mirage Iii Gets The Bird!



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Mirage has a close encounter of the "Ostrich" kind.

It was me, sorry guys.









Apologies to all those who missed out, but I think that this is a keeper.









In my opinion, this watch on the tan leather, looks every bit as good as a Speedy "reduced", and has just a great a following among "those in the know".









Thanks Griff for the opportunity of owning this superb timepiece.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jolly good show George.









Has the M1 gone then? What's the III like in comparison, does the different case make it that much better?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

One hell of a fine timepiece George.







Luverly.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yep ... I prefer the MIII ....









I wonder what Griff is accumulating funds for?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I wonder what Griff is accumulating funds for?


The revolution of course!!









Just kidding Griff









That Mirage is verrrry cool


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Jolly good show George.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well its just a personal thing I know, but: I thought the Mirage I (M1) was great, and it still think it is, but it has very different in character.

The bezel - whilst similar looking in most photos - is actually quite different: it is friction operated and bi-directional on the M1 and the knurled grips on the outer edge have chromed highlights on them. The Mirage III (M3) is all black and looks to be made from a diffrent material, no chromed accents, is accurately click stopped at 1 minute intervals and unidirectional.

The crown on the M1 is not screw down and on the M3 it is, and is slightly larger on the M3 making it easier to grip.

The case on the M3 is lightly brushed tops on the horns, bevelled egdes around the case, and otherwise highly polished stainless steel, and looks like it's hewn from a solid block. The M1 has the "classic" curved and rounded horns with screw bars and an otherwise circular case. The sides of the case and horns have a very pleasing and well executed satin finish and the caseback is polished outer with a brushed center. The crystal on the M1 is acrylic and very slightly domed, on the M1 it's a flat sapphire with a steel ring between the crystal and the bezel.

Its horses for courses, but the M3 case does it for me. It depends on the look you want/prefer, but I prefer the M3. On an oyster bracelet it's a dead ringer for many of the Sinn range and my earlier post about the Bell & Ross chrono is intriging. But when it's on the Tan Ostrich...

I forget who it was but, someone recently posted a cracking photo of a speedy reduced (also on a tan) which looked the dogs doodahs.

But I prefer this: just as classic, just as desirable (and just as good IMHO).

Yep, The Mirage series rocks - HUGE value for money.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

At least now I know where your avatar comes from.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks george, I'd neve even noticed the different bezels!









I guess from what you say your a happy bunny at the moment then


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

that's the kind of watch i want black with brown leather...


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

That's a beauty George - I'm beginning to know what I like when I see it ...

Nin


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------

